
Between Sinew and Spirit: Are You a Body with a Mind or a Mind with a Body? - rbanffy
https://www.brainpickings.org/2017/11/13/mind-body-ted-ed/
======
thedirt0115
tldr: ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ This is an interesting question, but I don't feel like this
offered anything new towards an answer.

